# pedals/shoes for cyclocross



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

My fiance and I went to watch our first cyclocross race this past weekend and I think we are already hooked. lol. I am an avid road cyclist. What are the best pedals and shoes for cyclocross racing? Thanks.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Any moutain bike shoe and any mtb clipless pedal will work. Of course everyone has favorites but it doesn't matter if you're are just getting started. Just make sure you're comfortable clicking in and out.


----------



## dmcgoy (Nov 5, 2007)

MTB shoes, MTB pedals.

Sidi and Specialized are popular MTB shoe manufacturers.

For pedals, I'd recommend Crank Brothers Candy or Eggbeater, Time ATAC, or Look Quartz. Shimano and Speedplay Frogs are also popular, but aren't as mud friendly.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I've got to cast a vote for the Mavic MTB shoes. I snagged a low-end pair for $70 shipped, and they are as comfy as my SIDIS, which I coudn't afford to replaceat $400 a pop. They may not last as long, but they've been great so far.

Mavic Razor Shoes Reviews


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I've had great luck with Bontrager Race Lite MTB shoes. They accept toe spikes (you'll want those for steep run-ups) and are very light. They also have a little flex in the sole so they're reasonably comfortable to run and climb with. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

davidka said:


> I've had great luck with Bontrager Race Lite MTB shoes. They accept toe spikes (you'll want those for steep run-ups) and are very light. They also have a little flex in the sole so they're reasonably comfortable to run and climb with. Great bang for the buck.


+1,000,000. I have a pair and they are awesome for the price. They come with adjustable insoles, and are very light as mentioned(about as light as a pair of Mavic Furys).


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

I love my XT SPD's and my specialized shoes.

Really whatever MTB shoes work best for you. For me that meant that I had to go with SIDI Dominators or Specialized Pro/Comps because they were the only options that had WIDE shoe options.

I'm so very happy that I found them too, every other shoe I've tried has been incredibly painful.


----------



## The Domestique (Jul 18, 2011)

dmcgoy said:


> MTB shoes, MTB pedals.
> 
> Sidi and Specialized are popular MTB shoe manufacturers.
> 
> For pedals, I'd recommend Crank Brothers Candy or Eggbeater, Time ATAC, or Look Quartz. Shimano and Speedplay Frogs are also popular, but aren't as mud friendly.


They have a lot of play but easy to get in and out of.


----------



## kjmonaco (Apr 2, 2002)

Just picked up some Times for my son who is 12 he likes them easy in and out.Looks like they will shed some mud too.


----------

